# poleroid 600 instructions



## wilso (Jan 14, 2008)

:hail:can anyone send me a copy of the instruction book even if it is a copied version will love you forever if you can


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.polaroid.com/service/userguides/photographic/600se_ug.pdf


----------

